#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  House for rent, Chiang Mai

## team ftb

Listing this property for a friend.

Property located on the road to San Kaephang, near Bosang, about a 10 minute scooter ride from the city of Chiang Mai.  3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms.  Each room is roughly about 144 square feet, Air-Con, hot water, located about 200 yards off the main road, no neighbors for 100 yards, nice and quiet with no barking dogs or crowing roosters to disturb your slumber.  3/4 furnished. Conveniently located near a Lotus/Tesco for easy shopping and food market across the street for easy meals.  Asking 9500 BHT per month.

I have basic pictures of the property, email me at withgusto[at]yahoo.com for the pictures.

The owner is Well, telephone number 0895586621 she speaks English.

Thanks for looking.

----------


## JINGLORRR

please PM me with pictures, thanks

----------


## brandon

is that a good price for that i am new to the forum and i want to live in chaingmia

----------

